

Why I Ditched Rails for Octopress for my Company Website - ceworthington
http://www.grayducklabs.com/blog/2012/introducing-the-new-gray-duck-labs/

======
ceworthington
TL/DR: I probably shouldn't have used Rails in the first place, but it was too
tempting to roll my own blogging engine. Octopress/Jekyll is a better fit for
now, but I do have concerns about future problems this choice may cause.

